# Temp Control for Dummies



## sabrefm1 (20/1/16)

so i would like to dive into temp control but not sure where to start. lots of ppl have different views and different likes, im not even sure all the types of wire u get, but i see mostly nickel, titanium and stainless steal floating about. 
from that there is different grades or something. 

can anyone explain what the difference in the grades are and types, which is safest and best for beginners.

does all the wire types have disadvantages. how do you even know what degrees and F to put it in or what wattage it should be.

i have the evic vtc mini and there are so many options. 

kanthal i am so used to, and using it in vv/vw mode is ok. but its like having a dsg car and only ever using it in auto. i would like to explorer other features of this battery, even if it takes me back to kanthal at the end. but need lots of info/help


----------



## shaunnadan (20/1/16)

hey

ni, ti, ss are the most common wire types for temp control. each having its own properties

nickel is the softest and has super low resistance. some find it difficult to build on because its so soft and springy and takes some getting used to. 
ti is very similar to kanthal but need to be prepped carefully and there is a risk that incorrect dry burning of the coils can result in the creation of some harmful gasses. personally i think its a no for Ti
ss is rather unique. its resistance is not as low as ni but still lower than kanthal. the wire is a bit harder and thus building with it is similar to kanthal BUT ss wire can also be used on any vw mod outside of temp control. so you can put SS wire on a mech mod and it will fire perfectly.

temp control is where the mod regulated the amount of power that is pushed out to keep a predetermined temperature. so BASICALLY SPEAKING if you set the mod to fire at 40w and 250degrees c it will basically fire at 40,40,35,30,20,10,5,5,5 this gradual power loss is because the atty has reached the desired temp of 250degrees and now your just topping it up with power to maintain that temp.

this gives you a few interesting features. juice tastes different because its not "boiling" and then there is the dry hit prevention. juice in the wicks cool the coil down. less juice and the coils temp increase quicker and thus less power will be delivered. eventually it will get to the temp very quickly and not fire at all preventing you from getting a dry hit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 5 | Useful 2


----------



## stevie g (20/1/16)

General concensus would be that the best buy right now would be a mod capable of SS and use SS with the mod. 

I definitely don't recommend ni200 due to difficulty of coiling. 

Titanium isn't bad and usually can be used in power mode same as SS. Titanium needs to be annealed (torched with a lighter) and wiped down before coiling to remove the springyness and residues.


----------



## sabrefm1 (20/1/16)

ok so id assume its safe to start off with stainless steel. are there any specific grades to SS


----------



## Andre (20/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> ok so id assume its safe to start off with stainless steel. are there any specific grades to SS


There are many grades of SS wire. Most widely available are SS316 and SS316L.


----------



## sabrefm1 (20/1/16)

Andre said:


> There are many grades of SS wire. Most widely available are SS316 and SS316L.


it will prob be best to check what the evic supports think iv seen the above


----------



## Kaizer (20/1/16)

Andre said:


> There are many grades of SS wire. Most widely available are SS316 and SS316L.



@Andre may I ask, what is the difference between the two?


----------



## sabrefm1 (20/1/16)

checked now and see SS316 on the evic


----------



## Wyvern (20/1/16)

I use 316L SS on my evic mini with no issues


----------



## Andre (20/1/16)

The Evic Mini supports any wire as you can input a manual TCR.


----------



## Andre (20/1/16)

Kaizer said:


> @Andre may I ask, what is the difference between the two?


Just a slight variation in composition. If I remember correctly the "L" version has added something to make it a bit less corrosive.


----------



## sabrefm1 (20/1/16)

great have seen a supplier that stocks the 316L only.


----------



## sabrefm1 (20/1/16)

but what size SS316L though? thickness


----------



## stevie g (20/1/16)

28awg or 26awg just google the conversion to mm if needed.


----------



## Wyvern (20/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> but what size SS316L though? thickness


I have the 26g I would suggest if you can get the 28 just because if you want a higher ohm reading you wont get it with the 26g. I do 9 wraps x 2 (duel coils) for .28ohms.


----------



## blujeenz (20/1/16)

Kaizer said:


> @Andre may I ask, what is the difference between the two?


The L version is Low Carbon, mosty used in the welding arena due to being less brittle.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## wazarmoto (20/1/16)

Been using SS316 when I delved into TC. I like it. Play around with the watts and temp till you find a sweet spot. For me at the moment 1.5mg nic blends of distinction hazelnut latte, built a dual 26g 8 wrap each on a bellus gives me 0.24 ohms. Vapes beautiful at 40w-45w 270°c. I get a lovely throat hit and flavorful vape with good vapor production. You won't see as much vapor with tc as you would power mode. But still, it helps if you are chain vaping and on the go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

